# alternator drive belt installation



## Itaru10 (Apr 30, 2006)

My alternator drive belt was shot so I got another one but im having a problem installing, i cannot get it around the oil pump pulley and i cannot seem to loosen the tensioner for the oil pump pulley, so im stuck with not being able to install the belt. please help


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

buy a haynes manual. the instructions are pretty good.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> buy a haynes manual. the instructions are pretty good.


No! Do not buy a haynes manual. They suck. Save your money and buy a factory manual.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Nismotune86 said:


> No! Do not buy a haynes manual. They suck. Save your money and buy a factory manual.


STFU. The Haynes manual has step by step instructions. The FSM goes into very explicit directions about minor points.

Buy them both.
Haynes = ~$15
FSM = ~$60 to $90 on e-bay.


----------

